# Canon MG4250 geht nicht



## Burak_xD (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo erstmal,
ich hab mir nen neuen drucker gekauft und ihn dann erstmal installiert und mit WLAN verbunden. Auf meinem PC hab ich den Setup von der CD ausgeführt. Nun zum Problem: Wenn ich was ausdrucken will, reagiert der Drucker nicht. Aufm PC wird er gezeigt und mit nem iPhone geht das drucken auch. Da kommt nur ne Fehlermeldung: "Der Drucker antwortet nicht"


----------



## Burak_xD (10. Februar 2014)

pls halp


----------



## Burak_xD (12. Februar 2014)

Y u do dis?


----------

